# Application+Swing



## Tomate_Salat (10. Jul 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe ein Plug-in-Projekt (OSGi [kein RCP]), füge diesem die plugin.xml hinzu und setze die Extension: Application. Danach füge ich eine product-definition hinzu und setze natürlich noch die plugin.xml in build.properties. 

Als ich das im Betrieb getestet hatte, starteten die Application und der Activator parallel. Zuhause bekomme ich das nicht nachgestellt. Momentan ist es so, dass der Activator zuerst startet. Erst wenn dieser durch ist, startet Application. 

Ich werde versuchen, morgen Unterschiede in der Configuration zu suchen, aber ich bezweifle dass ich da so erfolgreich sein werde. Vllt könnt ihr mir da schneller helfen:

Wie muss ich mein Projekt einstellen, damit Application und Activator gleichzeitig starten.

Damit ihr wisst, was ich mit Activator +  Application meine:


```
public class Activator implements BundleActivator
```


```
public class Application implements IApplication
```


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jul 2011)

Echt gleichzeitig kann bei Multi threading (Single Core) sowieso nicht funktionieren.
Du musst also davon ausgehen das, selbst wenn Application und Activator Start parallelisiert sind (wovon ich nicht ausgehen würde), sie Threading bedingt dann doch sequentiell ausgeführt werden.
Wenn du davon ausgehen musst dass das passieren kann, dann darfst sich dein Code nicht auf die Reihenfolge verlassen und damit ist sie wieder egal.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (11. Jul 2011)

Ok, hat sich eh heute morgen erledigt. Ich hatte vergessen, dass ich im Activator nichts gemacht hatte, außer eine Swing-Gui zu basteln + Listener zu registrieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .Dass das ganze im EDT läuft, ist mir heute morgen beim Zähneputzen(!) gekommen. Es ist also nie parallel gestartet :autsch:.


----------

